# Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten



## gufipanscher (8. September 2008)

Vor einiger Zeit hab ich beschlossen mein Belly- durch ein Pontonboot zu ersetzen und hab so ein Gefährt in den USA bestellt. Nachdem aber jetzt aber nach ewig langer Wartezeit (fast 3 Monate) ein größeres Paket mit allen bestellten Artikeln, nur ohne Boot eintraf hab ich mir gedacht ich bastel mir jetzt so ein Ding selbst.
Nach meinen Vorstellungen sollen die Schwimmkörber aus Styrodur bestehen, aber im Rohzustand ist mir das Material zu porös und will es dementsprechend fixieren. In Frage kommt für mich: 

-die Körper in Gewebe einzunähen: Styrodur zuschneiden, Hüllen nähen, Styrodur in längsachse auftrennen, einnähen und zwischen die Hälften Schaum spritzen um das ganze unter gewisse Spannung zu setzen.

-die Körber in Kaltschweißbahn zu verpacken

-das Styrodur zu beschichten....


1 wird trotz handwerklichen Geschicks ne Zerreißprobe für die Nerven: 2 könnt vom Gewicht her etwas schwer werden und für 3 hab ich keine Idee welche Materialien ich verwenden könnte.

Ich dachte schon an Epoxidharz und evtl Gewebe, aber das ist mir irgendwie nicht flexibel genug und hab Bedenken, dass es mir bei Stößen abplatzen könnte. Was mir Vorschwärmt war irgendwie eine Art Latexüberzug oder Gummierung.
Wär natürlich auch von allen Varianten die sauberste (eleganteste) und einfachste Lösung.
Habt ihr für mein Vorhaben irgendwelche Vörschläge was die Materialwahl angeht?

gruß Jul


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. September 2008)

*AW: Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten*

Flüssiges Latex (genau das Zeug, aus dem die Fetischklamotten hergestellt werden) könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.

Aber wieso Styrodur? Was ist gegen Styropor auszusetzen? Es hat bei geringerem Gewicht einen höheren Auftrieb.


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2008)

*AW: Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten*

ich denke weil Styrodur vielleicht etwas stabiler ist? Auf jedenfall würde ich es zusätzlich mit Holzleisten uä verstärken sonst bricht Dir das Zeug noch weg bei Belastung.

Als Beschichtung könnte ich mir GFK vorstellen. Das Problem ist nur daß GFK-Harz das Material sicher angreift. Bei so einem Boot könntest Du das Material vielleicht vor einer GFK Schicht mit einer Pappmaschee-Schicht versiegeln und mit Lack abdichten und erst darüber Glasfasermatten und GFK legen. Dann alles schön glatt schleifen und lackieren. Nur leicht wird das Gefährt dann sicher nicht


----------



## gufipanscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten*

Styrodur eben nur wegen erhöhter Stabilität. Aber wenn ich es dick laminieren sollte, nehm ich auf Grund des Gewichts Styropor.
Bin jetzt noch auf die Idee gebracht worden solchen Flüssiggummi zu verwenden, der für die Beschichtung von Wrkzeuggriffen genutzt wird. 
Aber wo bekommt man sowas in größeren Mengen her!? Und das zu nem passablen Preis!

Zur Versteifung will ich jeweils nur oben ein Aluprofil einlassen, in welchem ich dann auch den Sitz und die Verstrebungen stecken kann. 
In meinen Vorstellungen und auf dem Papier ist das Ding schon bis ins Detail fertig, aber es scheitert gerade eigentlich nur an den Schwimmkörpern.
Wenn noch wer brauchbare Vorschläge hat, als her damit!!!

Das Ergebnis mit Bauschritten und Kostenaufstellung werd ich dann auf meiner HP www.angleritis.de ausstellen -sofern es einsatzfähig ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe

gruß Jul


----------



## nibbler001 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten*

Richtige Schwimmer?

Statt styropor/dur kanste doch eig einfach Leere Plastik gefässe nehmen (Tonnen Kannister).


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. September 2008)

*AW: Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten*



> einfach Leere Plastik gefässe nehmen (Tonnen Kannister).



oder nen 150er Abflussrohr...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## reuse (25. September 2008)

*AW: Styrodur (XPS) als Schwimmkörber beschichten*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> oder nen 150er Abflussrohr...
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 

Genauso! Im übrigen kann mann die Rohre ja auch im Querschnitt größer haben und zudem mit Styrodur "ausstopfen". Also Platten kaufen, mit lösemittelfreiem Kleber zusammenkleben. Schablone des Innendurchmessers anfertigen und danach zurechtschneiden. Werkstücklänge ca. 20-25cm würde ich max. sagen, damit das noch bearbeitbar ist. Die entstandenen Körper ggf. mit groben Schleifgewebe fein nachbearbeiten und die einzelnen (entstandenen) Rundteile in die Rohre einschieben. Rest kann man nachschäumen.

Gruß reuse


----------

